# rocks!!



## talwen (Aug 20, 2009)

Hey everyone i am a short time reader but new posters. I have searched thru the first 10 pages about rocks and dont seem to find the answer I need on putting rocks in my tank. 29 gallon tank rock substrate i was just wondering how usefull is the egg crates. the tank is all setup with fish in it. Do I need to remove substrate and start over or can I just arrange the rocks and make sure there stable. Any info would be great and thanks again for the great forums been reading lots!


----------



## kfig7 (Nov 24, 2008)

talwen said:


> Hey everyone i am a short time reader but new posters. I have searched thru the first 10 pages about rocks and dont seem to find the answer I need on putting rocks in my tank. 29 gallon tank rock substrate i was just wondering how usefull is the egg crates. the tank is all setup with fish in it. Do I need to remove substrate and start over or can I just arrange the rocks and make sure there stable. Any info would be great and thanks again for the great forums been reading lots!


This is basically a never ending debate whether to use them or not. To be honest, your fine with out the egg crate and you don't need to start over.


----------



## Lunafish (Aug 9, 2009)

Just be sure to nestle your rocks down into your substrate so that fish can't burrow under them and cause them to shift.

Matt


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

Use the forum 'Search' feature and do a search on eggcrate.


----------



## madmax666 (Sep 11, 2008)

As long as they are nested like said before it should be fine i never do that with my rocks. As for egg crates it is debatable... some say it helps distribute the weight and help shrifting but other say it actually makes it worse with weight because it is taking weight from an area and putting that force on one point. And enough force on one point is worse...think of one of those emergency tools you keep in your car to break the window. 
Matt


----------



## talwen (Aug 20, 2009)

thanks for the replies!! btw i keep a bat!


----------



## sasquatch-exists (Feb 25, 2009)

A bat? Like the thing that fly's?!


----------



## talwen (Aug 20, 2009)

lol no my emergency window breaker in car


----------



## sasquatch-exists (Feb 25, 2009)

:lol: You never know.....


----------

